# The grand Tory 'cum face' thread



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 22, 2012)

Even Tories get their rocks off sometimes, and to celebrate the moments of hilarity granted to those poor souls present at the point of climax, I provide you all a thread to post up photos of what you think their cum faces might be.

I'll kick off the proceedings:


----------



## starfish (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Feb 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


>


I'd love to make Louise cum...me bad


----------



## starfish (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 22, 2012)

Old Gideon has a variety of them it seems:


----------



## weepiper (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## tendril (Feb 22, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Old Gideon has a variety of them it seems:


 
particularly fine example. Wonder if they have glory holes in the HOP bogs?


----------



## weepiper (Feb 22, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Old Gideon has a variety of them it seems:


 
jinx! (was composing mine before I saw yours)


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## tendril (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 22, 2012)

weepiper said:


> jinx! (was composing mine before I saw yours)


 
Yeah, yeah. If you insist.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## N_igma (Feb 22, 2012)

Norman Tebbit at the 1984 conference, what a randy bugger!


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Roadkill (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 22, 2012)

tendril said:


> particularly fine example. Wonder if they have glory holes in the HOP bogs?


 
Oh, it's an absolute certainty that they do. Osborne insists that a member of the 'lower' classes is on the other side - preferably a cleaning lady or one of his maids. The smell of bleach and sound of squeaking marigolds really gets him hot.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Roadkill (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 22, 2012)

Just to clarify, that was me liking the funniness of the photo, not liking the face itself. I'm not _that_ depraved.


----------



## Mungy (Feb 22, 2012)

frank field, is essentially a tory.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 22, 2012)

Different party, same inappropriate timing.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 22, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> ...


 
I hate you.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 22, 2012)

A Tory wanker in all but name.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 22, 2012)

weepiper said:


>


 
Even if this thread continues for another hundred pages, no one will top this image.


----------



## Cid (Feb 22, 2012)

The Osbourne one is unmatchable though.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 22, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Even if this thread continues for another hundred pages, no one will top this image.


 
I think you may be right. I'll keep trying though.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 22, 2012)

Enoch hits the vinegar strokes.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## weepiper (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 23, 2012)

In an attempt to widen the criteria beyond MP's, I just went Googling for images of Jeremy Kyle. Unfortunately, all I managed to do was feel enraged at the mans existence. I can honestly say that I have a intense physiological reaction to looking at that putrid, malodorous shit.


----------



## hippogriff (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## 2hats (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Libertad (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Libertad (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## 2hats (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## agricola (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Mr Smin (Feb 23, 2012)

weepiper said:


>


 
This is a fake, obviously, since Anne Widdicombe is as pure and untouched as the driven snow.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## wayward bob (Feb 23, 2012)

top thread


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Perroquet (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Perroquet (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Tayjen (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Feb 23, 2012)

fucking crying tears of laughter 
Ken Clarke could have his very own cum face thread


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2012)

kens got quite a few faces that look like the vinegar strokes are on


----------



## albionism (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 23, 2012)

*shudder*


----------



## albionism (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## PlaidDragon (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 23, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> *shudder*


 
I don't think Anne Widdecombe has quite got the hang of it yet.






Anton appears to be enjoying himself though.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 23, 2012)

PlaidDragon said:


> ...


 
To be honest, those are shit examples.


----------



## southside (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## PlaidDragon (Feb 23, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> To be honest, those are shit examples.


 
To be honest, you're a cunt.


----------



## co-op (Feb 23, 2012)

Fucking quality thread.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 23, 2012)

I thought this would be funny, but actually I'm just finding it really disturbing.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 23, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> *shudder*


 
who's that?


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 23, 2012)

I live in the States, so I'm allowed to post up pics of Republicans:


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2012)

tell the class who they are though pls  thnks


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 23, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> tell the class who they are though pls thnks


 
Sorry about that; that's Rick Santorum.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 23, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> who's that?


 
You joking?


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 23, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> You joking?


 
No, I've been in the States 7 years. I'd hazard a guess that it's Edwina but, if it is, she's had a fair bit of surgery since I last saw a picture of her.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2012)

Purnell, slapping the arse


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 23, 2012)

It's Edwina, only one of the highest profile tories BEFORE you were in the states


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 23, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> It's Edwina, only one of the highest profile tories BEFORE you were in the states


 
She's been under the knife a fair bit by the looks of it.

This is how I remember her (shudder). I can't decide if that's her cum face or her 'I'm taking a shit' face.:


----------



## gabi (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2012)

The way they chum up on the daily bollotics I swear they did at least once in the past


----------



## tendril (Feb 23, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I can't decide if that's her cum face or her 'I'm taking a shit' face.:


 
Probably both at the same time.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2012)

Nick, while Dave is agreeing with him:


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 23, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


>


 

Oooh, do it again John!


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 23, 2012)

*barf*


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 23, 2012)

this really is the worst wank I've *ever* had


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 23, 2012)

A man in his element.


----------



## southside (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 23, 2012)

Throbbing Angel said:


> this really is the worst wank I've *ever* had


 
Look at the bloke's face doing Edwina, then have another go


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## tendril (Feb 23, 2012)

eta. Bah, posted already


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## tendril (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## wayward bob (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Corax (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 23, 2012)

She's _still_ trying.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 23, 2012)

Tebbit busy 'riding' his bike.


----------



## Apathy (Feb 23, 2012)

just needs an orange.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 23, 2012)

Apathy said:


> just needs an orange.


 
Really?


----------



## Apathy (Feb 23, 2012)

in his mouth the filthy slag


----------



## Libertad (Feb 23, 2012)

This is that shit Lord Freud.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 23, 2012)

Danny Alexander in pants mess.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, well you didn't expect that did you Hopkins?


----------



## Apathy (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## London_Calling (Feb 23, 2012)

Back to Chancellor of the Exchequer_:_


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 23, 2012)

IDS demonstrating the 'octopus' method of masturbation.






Yuk!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 23, 2012)

"Phwooaarrr!"


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## southside (Feb 23, 2012)

They're a fucking horrendous looking bunch of freaks these Tories


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Perroquet (Feb 23, 2012)

sorry


----------



## tendril (Feb 23, 2012)

southside said:


> They're a fucking horrendous looking bunch of freaks these Tories


Not just the tories:


----------



## southside (Feb 23, 2012)

Like I said.

There's a saying that goes "Keep your friends close but keep the Lib-Dems Closer"


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## souljacker (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## souljacker (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## starfish (Feb 23, 2012)

Heres one for my fellow Jocks.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 23, 2012)

starfish said:


> Heres one for my fellow Jocks.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 23, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Look at the bloke's face doing Edwina, then have another go


that's similar to my 'watching it go in and out' face
#wankfail

thanks tho'      : thumbs:


----------



## Mungy (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Wilf (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Wilf (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Feb 23, 2012)

Lord Arsecunt...I mean Ashcroft.


----------



## southside (Feb 23, 2012)

starfish said:


> Heres one for my fellow Jocks.


 
Mrs Doubtfire?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Feb 23, 2012)

Post wank anxiety


----------



## Libertad (Feb 23, 2012)

Vaizey needs more lube.


----------



## albionism (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Roadkill (Feb 23, 2012)

“Making love with Nick [Soames] was like having a double wardrobe fall on top of you with the key still in the lock"


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 23, 2012)

gabi said:


>


 
Is her other hand squeezing his nadgers?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2012)

Wilf said:


>


what's the story here? airey neave?


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what's the story here? airey neave?


 
Yes, bomb up the bum.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what's the story here? airey neave?


Yep, his cum face is wrapped round the front axle.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 24, 2012)

Robert Kilroy 'Silky' Silk has a quiet moment of reflection in the dungeon


----------



## albionism (Feb 24, 2012)

eta:  do'h been done


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

this deserves a tumblr account, so watch this space


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

http://torycumfaces.tumblr.com/

i started with the best one. anyone can add a pic. i should mention this thread on it, shouldn't i?


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## 2hats (Feb 24, 2012)

Perroquet said:


>


 
Necrophilia implied?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## miniGMgoit (Feb 24, 2012)

Apathy said:


>


Ladies and gentlemen. [/thread]


----------



## miniGMgoit (Feb 24, 2012)

Wilf said:


>


Are they creases ironed down the front of his stonewashed jeans??


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2012)

*moved to uk politics so the thread can get the first hand, _fully attributed_ attention it deserves.


----------



## starfish (Feb 24, 2012)

southside said:


> Mrs Doubtfire?


 
Close. Annabel Goldie, Queen of the Scottish Tories & Unionists.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 24, 2012)

He may not be a Tory, but he qualifies as an honorary member:


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 24, 2012)

Apathy said:


>


 
"Face of ageless evil."


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 24, 2012)

This thread disgusts me. I mean, look at this:



Gingerman said:


>


 
The magnification on that one is way too high, I can see a really horrible bogey in his left nostril (or the right as you look at it)


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 24, 2012)

Isn't that dried coke...


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 25, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> "Face of ageless evil."


It doesn't matter how many times I see that set of images, it's still funny


----------



## BigTom (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 26, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> It doesn't matter how many times I see that set of images, it's still funny


 
I agree. I think Apathy has won first prize by posting up those beauties.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


>


 
That's a fart face not a cum face. You can tell cos the slight inclination in his back suggests that he's lifting one bum cheek up to let it out. The look on his face is one of concentration - he's desperately trying to make sure it seeps out, otherwise the sound could be picked up on the mic attached to his tie, which would be almost as embarrassing as when Clegg called everyone cunts on the telly.


----------



## josef1878 (Feb 26, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> That's a fart face not a cum face. You can tell cos the slight inclination in his back suggests that he's lifting one bum cheek up to let it out. The look on his face is one of concentration - he's desperately trying to make sure it seeps out, otherwise the sound could be picked up on the mic attached to his tie, which would be almost as embarrassing as when Clegg called everyone cunts on the telly.



Fart with a hint of Gove cum


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 26, 2012)

josef1878 said:


> Fart with a hint of Gove cum


 
Sounds like a stuffing mix you might buy in Marx and Spencer lol


----------



## josef1878 (Feb 26, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Sounds like a stuffing mix you might buy in Marx and Spencer lol



£9.99 meal deal. Steamed neck of Thatcher, garlic and mint potatoes with cabbage and turnip mash. Gove cum stuffing. Bottle of red to wash it all down. If that doesn't stink of death on the way out i don't know what will.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 26, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


>


 
My son's got that duvet cover  ....I feel all.....ewwwwww about it now


----------



## rekil (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Apathy (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Roadkill (Feb 27, 2012)

Not quite a cum face, but I quite like this picture of Cameron and Clegg making the beast with two ... heads.






Caption competition, anyone?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 27, 2012)

"Crowd fails to warm to Cameron and Clegg's _Requiem For A Dream_ skit at Coalition anniversary gala"


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 27, 2012)

"And here was me thinking that this neocum tasted salty!"


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## mauvais (Mar 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


>


----------



## elbows (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## elbows (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomorrow's _i_ appears to be muscling in on the action:


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 22, 2012)

Bump

From the budget speech:


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 23, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Bump
> 
> From the budget speech:


 
That was just the start of it. The commons must have stank by the end of the session. They even managed to synchronise at one point.


----------



## elbows (Mar 23, 2012)

edit - bah just removed one as I noticed it was a repeat.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## elbows (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## abstract1 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## abstract1 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## abstract1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Someone give that man his top denture back......


----------



## albionism (Mar 23, 2012)

abstract1 said:


>


I bet he kept the money


----------



## albionism (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 24, 2012)

abstract1 said:


>


 
Isn't he the guy that presents Dragon's Den? Or is he the kid from Mad Magazine? Or a young Jefferey Archer?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 24, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Isn't he the guy that presents Dragon's Den? Or is he the kid from Mad Magazine? Or a young Jefferey Archer?


 
See, with enough guesses, you finally got it!!!


----------



## Weller (Mar 25, 2012)

Im sure someone can do better and cannot find the up-the-arse thread


----------



## tombowler (Mar 25, 2012)

this needs thee totally not gay ever not even in the closet it was to save money we shared a hotel bed so many time little Willie William Hague in it


----------



## albionism (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Lacuna (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Mar 29, 2012)

Gingerman said:


>


hehe, Rik is now in both the Tory and Leftie cum face threads.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2012)

Lacuna said:


>


 

Imagine Major actually banging it, his face impassive as he hooks a leg onto his shoulder. Doesn't bear thinking about really.


urgh, and afterwards Edwina wandering around in one of his shirts


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 29, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Imagine Major actually banging it, his face impassive as he hooks a leg onto his shoulder. Doesn't bear thinking about really.
> 
> 
> urgh, and afterwards Edwina wandering around in one of his shirts


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 29, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Imagine Major actually banging it, his face impassive as he hooks a leg onto his shoulder. Doesn't bear thinking about really.
> 
> 
> urgh, and afterwards Edwina wandering around in one of his shirts








Handcuffs as well?? The kinky sods.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2012)

That photo looks like she is caught halfway to a sieg which if you think about it is an accurate metaphor for toryism


----------



## albionism (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Mar 29, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Imagine Major actually banging it, his face impassive as he hooks a leg onto his shoulder. Doesn't bear thinking about really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
you mean like this?


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 29, 2012)

not sure if this should be here or on the up-the-arse thread


----------



## albionism (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2012)

that is some fucking monobrow.

who is he?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 29, 2012)

Bernie Ingham I think.
Thatchers version of Ali Campbell.


----------



## the button (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## the button (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 29, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> that is some fucking monobrow.
> 
> who is he?


 
Sir Bernard "cuntface" Ingham, whose greatest claim to fame was being Thatch's press secretary/PR-wallah. He was as cravenly right-wing and as big a gobshite as his mistress was.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2012)

albionism said:


> you mean like this?
> View attachment 17810


 

you are a sick beast


----------



## josef1878 (Mar 29, 2012)

albionism said:


> View attachment 17838



Do you mind, some of us need to sleep soon.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 30, 2012)

The only way to deal with Neo-Liberal scum ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## the button (May 14, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (May 14, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (May 14, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (May 14, 2012)

<snipped - was bringing up malware warnings from busexec.com - FM>


----------



## Gingerman (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (May 29, 2012)




----------



## the button (May 30, 2012)




----------



## the button (May 30, 2012)




----------



## the button (May 30, 2012)




----------



## the button (May 30, 2012)

*Shudder*


----------



## the button (May 30, 2012)




----------



## the button (May 30, 2012)




----------



## ViolentPanda (May 30, 2012)

the button said:


>


 
Looks like he's trying to do an impression of Locutus of Borg.


----------



## Ld222 (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Ld222 (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Ld222 (May 31, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (May 31, 2012)

the button said:


>


 
Oh my!

It looks like there are thousands of tiny little Grand Hotels exploding in her head.


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 31, 2012)

jesus, this thread makes me weep with laughter


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 31, 2012)

Gavin Bl said:


> jesus, this thread makes me weep with laughter


 
Before or after you vomit?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2012)

sadly no images exist of the face for this one, but it's airey neave


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2012)

and ian gow


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2012)




----------



## the button (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## the button (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## rekil (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## the button (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## the button (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## the button (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2012)

the button said:


>


 
"Let's play quasi-judicial politicians and media moguls!"

"But I left my massive Hunt costume at home - let's do SpAds and lobbyists instead."


----------



## keybored (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## keybored (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## the button (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## the button (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## the button (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## the button (Jun 1, 2012)

Another one for the "up the arse" thread.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2012)

the button said:


>


 
They call that position The Gravy Train.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 1, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> They call that position The Gravy Train.


 





What we need is an authoritarian right-wing party to protect the children from this sort of thing.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2012)

You know when you've been Bisto'd


----------



## Mungy (Jun 2, 2012)

doesn't really belong in this thread, but not worthy of a thread of its own


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 28, 2012)

fnarr


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 28, 2012)

A few more Gove climax's. I think these might be new ones.


























The last one is my favourite I think. I imagine a dog is just out of shot sniffing his balls, and Gove is desperately trying to suppress his depraved physiological response to the sheer ecstasy of it all. "Not now mini-Gove, not now"

eta: they still don't come close to the hilarity of the earlier pics though.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 29, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> ...


 
*Shudder*


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## josef1878 (Jun 29, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> View attachment 20627



Thank you. Jesus fucking christ. This should have it's own YOU WILL NEVER COME thread.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 29, 2012)

Our PM is a tory, so he fits the category.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 29, 2012)

This is _too_ good. (it's Angela Merkel, btw)


----------



## Mation (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## the button (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## the button (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## frogwoman (Jun 29, 2012)

jesus fuckin christ squelch


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 29, 2012)

@ button I sense you fancy her a little bit


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 29, 2012)

the button said:


>


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 29, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


>


 
bestiality as well


----------



## the button (Jun 29, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> @ button I sense you fancy her a little bit


She's probably still walking like John Wayne after the fucking Paxo gave her on Newsnight, tbh.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 30, 2012)

"Ooooooooooooooooofffffff!"


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 1, 2012)

the button said:


>


She looks like the keen girly swot at school, and about 12 to boot.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's some more gove images


----------



## rekil (Jul 1, 2012)

Goverload.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 2, 2012)

It's as if he's got the gush


----------



## the button (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## the button (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## the button (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## the button (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 2, 2012)

the button said:


>



Very Cameron Diaz.


----------



## Ld222 (Jul 4, 2012)

Neo-Tony.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 4, 2012)

Mungy said:


> View attachment 19779
> doesn't really belong in this thread, but not worthy of a thread of its own





the button said:


>





Ld222 said:


> It's a proper parade of bad ventriloquist dummies
> Neo-Tony.


----------



## cesare (Jul 4, 2012)

New Oaten


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 4, 2012)

Ken's doing that old Tory favourite, the Europe in-out


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 4, 2012)

It's fingers up bums on the trading floor.


----------



## albionism (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## the button (Jul 9, 2012)

^ Another one for the "Up the arse" thread.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 20, 2012)

Fatty Clarke gives good Tory cum face


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


>


 
Little girl on the left looks like she's thinking "ugh, he smells and he just touched my bum!", and the one on the right looks like she's thinking "I'm utterly bored by his Tory bullshit. I hope he fucks off soon".
Poor young girls.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2012)

I harvested that photo from the charmingly named 'Michael Gove is a fucking paedo' facebook group.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I harvested that photo from the charmingly named 'Michael Gove is a fucking paedo' facebook group.


 
He does look a bit flustered, tbf. Perhaps he's having a dilemma about which one to nonce first?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 8, 2012)

There's a caption here somewhere


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 7, 2012)

*bump*

Thanks to Grant Shapps for providing this one:


The smug c*ntbubble of a fucktard.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## equationgirl (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> kens got quite a few faces that look like the vinegar strokes are on


Yep.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Fatty Clarke gives good Tory cum face


It's all too much for my imagination


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Dandred (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## rekil (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 12, 2012)

copliker said:


>


 
Looks like someone has just slammed a drawer on his cock.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Dec 7, 2012)

This thread has attracted the attention of Graham Linehan 

https://twitter.com/glinner/status/277058709274894336


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 7, 2012)

cybertect said:


> This thread has attracted the attention of Graham Linehan
> 
> https://twitter.com/glinner/status/277058709274894336


Paging @Delroy Booth


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 7, 2012)

> *tomdaylight* ‏@*tomdaylight*
> @*Glinner* @*henrypath* @*sturdyalex* it was great right until the pictures of Norman Tebbit having just been bombed by the IRA


 
Miserable fuck. Still, possibly a little bit sensitive to this sort of thing, if his CV is anything to go by.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 7, 2012)

Jeremy Clarkson...

















And in the Atom...

1. Foreplay:






2. Vinegar strokes:


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 7, 2012)

cybertect said:


> This thread has attracted the attention of Graham Linehan
> 
> https://twitter.com/glinner/status/277058709274894336


 
And the "Most Users Online" record was duly broken.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 7, 2012)

cybertect said:


> This thread has attracted the attention of Graham Linehan
> 
> https://twitter.com/glinner/status/277058709274894336


 
I'm famous. Woohoo!


----------



## rekil (Dec 7, 2012)

FYI torycumfacefans: A lot of the links are broken so it's probably better to save the pic then use the upload feature.  Like so.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 7, 2012)

^

I believe that is what is known as a stock photo.


----------



## rekil (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Roadkill (Dec 7, 2012)

copliker said:


> View attachment 25855


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## little_legs (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Feb 22, 2013)

Comming so hard he bled.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Comming so hard he bled.....


he's not a tory though, is he.  post fail


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2013)

Gingerman said:


>


oh dear a repeat offender


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Mar 2, 2013)

Gingerman said:


>


 
That's not nice.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> he's not a tory though, is he.  post fail


 
I think you'll find he is.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 2, 2013)

two sheds said:


> I think you'll find he is.


 
Member of the Continuity Conservative and Unionist (Nationalist Tendancy) Party


----------



## two sheds (Mar 2, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Member of the Continuity Conservative and Unionist (Nationalist Tendancy) Party


 
Monster Raving Conservative Party


Eta: that's an insult to the MRLP that I didn't intend


----------



## brogdale (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Mar 2, 2013)

understandable


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 3, 2013)

Lord Co-itus in his youth........


.....and now


----------



## sim667 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry for the phone pic but I just happened to pause my tv on this


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 29, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Sorry for the phone pic but I just happened to pause my tv on this
> 
> View attachment 30784


He does have moves


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 29, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> He does have moves


 
Who's the awkward looking fella on the right poking his nose?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## frogwoman (Apr 4, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


>


 
Does anyone else think he has the eyes of a necrophiliac?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2013)

Couple of Thatch cumfaces to remember her by.....


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 10, 2013)

Dave squeezes one out in memory of Maggie.


----------



## where to (Apr 10, 2013)

frogwoman said:
			
		

> Does anyone else think he has the eyes of a necrophiliac?



He's one eighth Japanese.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Apr 10, 2013)

I've only just discovered this thread and it's making me cry with laughter. Fucking genius!!


----------



## Dr Nookie (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> View attachment 31274


A cacophony of cum


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 11, 2013)

Cameron's new parliamentary adviser, apparently.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## rekil (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 15, 2013)

copliker said:


> View attachment 31464


Tasteless on many levels


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2013)

carol thatcher on hearing of her mother's death


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 17, 2013)

rubbin one out a funeral...

tisk tisk


----------



## the button (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## the button (Apr 17, 2013)

Grief wank


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2013)

Where exactly is her body?


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 20, 2013)

His Tobesness


----------



## two sheds (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 21, 2013)

Someone should make an animation out of these pictures and put it to some filthy German techno. Would be a YouTube hit, I reckon.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 21, 2013)

Boris reaching climax for a show of "Thatcherite zeal".



> Johnson said was "farcical" that a strike could be called with the backing of less than half of union members and has urged the government to rethink legislation on taking industrial action.


 http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/21/boris-johnson-thatcherite-strikes

For some reason he doesn't believe the same for the Mayor of London elections.


----------



## albionism (Apr 21, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Someone should make an animation out of these pictures and put it to some filthy German techno. Would be a YouTube hit, I reckon.


i might have a go at that


----------



## albionism (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## albionism (Apr 21, 2013)

eta.....ah shit..been done


----------



## rekil (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Jul 14, 2013)

Spawn of Satan squeezes his load out........


----------



## albionism (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## albionism (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## rekil (Jul 23, 2013)

Nearly there.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 27, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


>


 
He looks like a right scallywag


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 27, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> He looks like a right scallywag


 
Proppa scally, innit.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## albionism (Oct 3, 2013)

^ been done^


----------



## albionism (Oct 3, 2013)

I had to scroll through a lot of images of this ghastly fucker to find this pic.
A truly horrific experience.


----------



## ibilly99 (Oct 3, 2013)

Here it is  - thanks to the power of Downloademall and the pics on this thread ...


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 5, 2013)

S☼I said:


>



New Labour?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2013)

oooooooooooooohh....another 3p......


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 27, 2013)

Tory Cumfaces galore..........


----------



## albionism (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## albionism (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Quartz (Oct 27, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Tory Cumfaces galore..........



Brenda doesn't look very happy.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 27, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Brenda doesn't look very happy.


Penny for her thoughts....or in Brenda's case a few million


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 27, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Tory Cumfaces galore..........



Only Gove and Cameron seem to be putting in any real effort. The Queen is desperately trying to hold one in.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## RedDragon (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 4, 2013)

RedDragon said:


>



Note how he has a container for his "sample".


----------



## steeplejack (Nov 5, 2013)

brogdale said:


>



who the fuck's that?


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2013)

steeplejack said:


> who the fuck's that?


It looks like Karren Brady - a Sugar sidekick from The Apprentice: http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/43...ice-star-Karren-Brady-takes-on-Government-job


----------



## steeplejack (Nov 5, 2013)

against a Northern Ireland conference set?



weird.

Edit: it's her alright, thanks for the link, she turns my stomach and has done since her days propping up that porn baron's regime at Birmingham City.

_I worked hard since I was 12 I got my first job then and I went straight to work after school as I ain't had no time for university, scroungers dolies scumbags why should I pay your benefits with all my hard work business plan do away with the welfare state enabling hard-working families to take their own decisions_ (continue at the pitch of a two stroke scooter engine, ad nauseam...)


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2013)

steeplejack said:


> against a Northern Ireland conference set?
> 
> 
> 
> weird.


I think it was the conservative conference backdrop


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey, my thread has inspired music . Weird music seemingly performed by a 2 year old on a toy xylophone, but music nevertheless. 

https://soundcloud.com/crooksandclaridge/tory-cum-faces


----------



## Quartz (Nov 5, 2013)

http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2013/10/03...nference-attendees-issued-thatcher-jazz-mags/










			
				The Poke said:
			
		

> “And what better way to celebrate another great year of Conservative rule by handing out a top-shelf magazine featuring lots of glossy, candid shots of Baroness Thatcher and a fantastic centerfold with some explicit pictures of working class people getting fucked over?”


----------



## brogdale (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Lorca (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 20, 2013)

brogdale said:


>


Looks like he's channelling Tom Bell's sleazy character from _Wish You Were Here_


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone for Fester McVile?


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 21, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Anyone for Fester McVile?


devastating  wit


----------



## brogdale (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 10, 2013)

Filched from the grauniad UC fiasco article.  IDS is apparently a southpaw.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 10, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Filched from the grauniad UC fiasco article.  IDS is apparently a southpaw.



And what's wrong with being left-handed? Besides, I think you need to be looking at the guy behind digging in his ear


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 10, 2013)

There's also a cock that could be photoshopped in that picture. We need a 'tories giving head to invisible oligarchs' thread.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 10, 2013)

Saw this a few weeks ago and thought of this, has Cameron been looking at one of the thread's spin-offs?  
http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/1069...ver_PM_s_sick_Brighton_bombing_tweet_blunder/


> A survivor of the Brighton bombing has demanded “action” over a blundering online message which was apparently ‘favourited’ by the Prime Minister.
> Lord Tebbit will write to David Cameron to protest against the “offensive” post which appeared on his official Twitter account on Sunday.
> The tweet, which suggested an image of Mr Tebbit being lifted from the Brighton bomb wreckage looked like he was enjoying sex, was apparently ticked as a ‘favourite’, similar to liking in Facebook, by Mr Cameron.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 22, 2013)

Ian Dunk-in-shit cracking one off behind Fester MacVile


----------



## Quartz (Dec 23, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Ian Dunk-in-shit cracking one off behind Fester MacVile



Do you think he's setting her up like Heath did with Thatcher?


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 4, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>



Everytime I see this picture I want to commit obscene acts of gross violence against these cunts.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 4, 2014)

_nnnnghh..left a bit_


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jan 4, 2014)

A new one of Gove, I believe.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jan 4, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> Even if this thread continues for another hundred pages, no one will top this image.


It certainly looks like he has been shafted in the back.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 4, 2014)

not sure whether thats front or back


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jan 4, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> not sure whether thats front or back


----------



## albionism (Jan 5, 2014)

cynicaleconomy said:


> A new one of Gove, I believe.


Michael Gove is a fucking treasure trove of cum faces. We could have just a Gove
cum face thread on it's own....Ditto Ken Clarke.



View attachment 46044


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 5, 2014)

think hes a just done a _spiderman_ in this one


----------



## albionism (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Casually Red (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Casually Red (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Quartz (Jan 5, 2014)

That poor horse.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## rekil (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2014)

I want to unsee that image.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2014)

Junior minister
***here***


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2014)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 47076


He's really forcing that one out


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2014)

Lumpy, with flecks of blood.


----------



## rekil (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## albionism (Jan 28, 2014)

They've nicked our thread!  Scroll down!
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...9412.html?utm_hp_ref=fb&src=sp&comm_ref=false


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 20, 2014)

Shapps looks like he's taking a dump, rather than cumming his cocoa.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 20, 2014)

That's how he comes


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 20, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Shapps looks like he's taking a dump, rather than cumming his cocoa.



Not necessarily two mutually-exclusive activities when it comes to a Tory.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## El Jugador (Mar 20, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Shapps looks like he's taking a dump, rather than cumming his cocoa.


The second bit is usually outsourced


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## RedDragon (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## savoloysam (Apr 14, 2014)

Obnoxiousness said:


>



That picture says a thousand words. You win.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 14, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>



There's a caption competition in there...

And _what_ has happened to George Osborne's hair?  It looks as if someone's ironed it.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Apr 16, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> That picture says a thousand words. You win.


Do I get a prize?


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 16, 2014)

A week in Faliraki with Teresa May


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 10, 2014)

He just looks like a Sontaran.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2014)

Wot, whole page no Gove?


----------



## shagnasty (Jun 11, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>


Lucky they use lethal injections to practice the death penalty because they would never find his neck for the rope


----------



## albionism (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 17, 2014)

Charlie Higson stylee...






From the excellent Tele collection of the life and times of Hague


----------



## the button (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## the button (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## the button (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## rekil (Jul 17, 2014)

Foreplay, Michael Fallon style.


----------



## rekil (Jul 17, 2014)

Hammond - a notorious and unpredictable splatterer.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 17, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Wot, whole page no Gove?
> 
> View attachment 55534


He can't make these faces and vogue these poses without knowing!


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## DairyQueen (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DairyQueen (Aug 17, 2014)

We must of had this one..


----------



## albionism (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## albionism (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2014)

Those eyebrows are amazing. They rival Healey's!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Those eyebrows are amazing. They rivals Healey's!


you've given me a good idea for a thread!! thank you.


----------



## albionism (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2014)

Synchronised;


----------



## DairyQueen (Aug 20, 2014)

stavros said:


> Synchronised;



circle jerk imo


----------



## quiquaquo (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (Aug 20, 2014)

Triple Tory Cumface ahoy.......


----------



## quiquaquo (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## albionism (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## panpete (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## albionism (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## albionism (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## albionism (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 21, 2014)

albionism said:


> View attachment 59870



**Coffee on keyboard moment**
'kinnel mate...don't you know how to use the spoiler?


----------



## brogdale (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Aug 21, 2014)

"So many socks and tissues used to get to this moment."


----------



## brogdale (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 22, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>







Gingerman said:


>


----------



## brogdale (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2014)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 59941


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Casually Red (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2014)

Who are those wallies with the hamheaded moonface?


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 25, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Who are those wallies with the hamheaded moonface?


One Direction


----------



## brogdale (Aug 26, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> ... *hamheaded moonface*?



 Sure I've heard that before...but still the keyboard got covered in coffee...


----------



## brogdale (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2014)

"Are you thinking what I'm thinking?"


----------



## stavros (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## flypanam (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 28, 2014)

flypanam said:


> View attachment 60164


 Baxter Basics MP


----------



## aylee (Aug 28, 2014)

Does Carswell still count as a Tory, now he's a Kipper?  An utter bellend all round, anyway.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2014)

brogdale said:


>


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Casually Red (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2014)

The man is a machine;


----------



## Quartz (Sep 2, 2014)

Man or muppet?


----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2014)

Quartz said:


> Man or muppet?



The Muppets brought great joy to millions, so please take back such an offensive comparison.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 2, 2014)

stavros said:


> The Muppets brought great joy to millions, so please take back such an offensive comparison.



You're right. I humbly apologise.


----------



## DairyQueen (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


>


Is that Wee Jimmy Krankie?


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is that Wee Jimmy Krankie?



I was thinking it looked more like Nick Griffin in drag.


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2014)

No, I've no idea who Victor Patterson is. An 80s rent-boy, perhaps?


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 29, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>


Nice tee-shirts


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha, I thought they were awful jumpers the first time I saw it. 

Something something blueshirts.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 29, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>



Look at the expression on the guy on the left middle!


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 29, 2014)

stavros said:


>


Love child of Tommy Robinson & Clare Balding?


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Love child of Tommy Robinson & Clare Balding?



Perhaps, but she's also responsible for building on the excellent work of Mr Gove, who we all admire immensely. Speaking of which....


----------



## SovietArmy (Sep 29, 2014)

Fuck them their all kingdom of scum.


----------



## elbows (Sep 29, 2014)

The little known thing about that Gove shot is that he came into a glass and then drank it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 29, 2014)

elbows said:


> The little known thing about that Gove shot is that he came into a glass and then drank it.



I think I've got that film: _Mikey Python's Life Of Brine_


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 30, 2014)

(from here)

(two guys on the right are also climaxing, there must be a portrait of Thatcher on the wall behind the photographer)


----------



## stavros (Oct 3, 2014)

The interwebs will never run out of pictures of Michael Gove looking a twat.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2014)

A Cameron Cumface-fest........


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2014)

Kipper Cumface.....


----------



## stavros (Oct 3, 2014)

James Arbuthnot, whose representation I had the pleasure to grow up under.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 5, 2014)

In shirtsleeves...the oily fecker...


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Quartz (Oct 5, 2014)

Keep them rolling!


----------



## SovietArmy (Oct 5, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> A Cameron Cumface-fest........


He should be arrested for the fucking shit look, mad man face.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## quiet guy (Oct 6, 2014)

SovietArmy said:


> He should be arrested for the fucking shit look, mad man face.


Looks more like he's trying to squeeze one out.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 6, 2014)

This wank isn't getting any easier


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 6, 2014)

lol


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> lol


the earth moved for him


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> This wank isn't getting any easier



Try this on for size then;






OK, I know he's a kipper now, but still.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 6, 2014)

Needs a spoiler!!


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (Oct 6, 2014)

A Tory  Cumface Cuntfest


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (Oct 6, 2014)

Another Kipper cumface


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Quartz (Oct 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


>



No.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Oct 6, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>



Which one is the bigger tory cum-face the one on the left or the one on the right


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2014)

Quartz said:


> No.


no what?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


>


I did that one right at the start! Best one I reckon, the Airy Neave on might just take that accolade. Blown away, he was.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2014)

Quartz said:


> No.


Don't you mean YESSSSSS?


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I did that one right at the start! Best one I reckon, the Airy Neave on might just take that accolade. Blown away, he was.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Oct 7, 2014)

The great witch thatchers puppet in Spitting Images pure class


----------



## SovietArmy (Oct 7, 2014)

We maybe never will be find out, I just imagine the tories see those pictures.  .


----------



## Quartz (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2014)

Doubling up as a caption comp....though I suspect the outcome is pretty obvious


----------



## andysays (Oct 8, 2014)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 62142
> 
> Doubling up as a caption comp....though I suspect the outcome is pretty obvious





> So, *how* big will our collapse at the GE be?


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>


That's scary!
STAY WITH ME! LOOK AT ME! DON'T LOOK AWAY! STAY IN ME UNTIL I COUGH YOU OUT OF ME!


----------



## albionism (Oct 9, 2014)

Almost any picture of John Bercow works.


----------



## albionism (Oct 9, 2014)

and as for Ken Clarke


----------



## brogdale (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 9, 2014)

Gotta stop...its too easy...


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## SikhWarrioR (Oct 9, 2014)

Surely billy "dont be vague" Hague must be on the list


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 10, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


>


That man's chin is a massive pair of buttocks.

As are his policies.


----------



## andysays (Oct 10, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> That man's chin is a massive pair of buttocks.
> 
> As are his policies.



The more photos I see of him, the more I wonder if he actually has some sort of facial deformity, rather than just a bad habit of getting snapped pulling unintentionally stupid faces.

If that's the case, maybe people (not just you specifically) could cut him some slack on this particular subject.

As my old granny used to say, just because someone's being a cunt, is no excuse for everyone else to join in.


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> That man's chin is a massive pair of buttocks..



His whole face, somewhat suitably, leans unnervingly to the right.


----------



## rekil (Oct 10, 2014)

Maybe cos he was punched so often growing up, it just stuck.


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (Oct 19, 2014)

Kipper cumface galore......


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>



The Popeye lookalike competition went down the wire.


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Quartz (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## albionism (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 11, 2014)

Probably had this one before


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2014)

Who is that?
Looks a bit like Linda Hunt in The Year Of Living Dangerously.


----------



## stavros (Nov 12, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> Probably had this one before



He owns this thread.


----------



## stavros (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Who is that?
> Looks a bit like Linda Hunt in The Year Of Living Dangerously.



Andrew pierce, the Dail Maul's Tory boy columist and nemesis of the Mirror's Kevin Macguire


----------



## stavros (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Quartz (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## savoloysam (Nov 21, 2014)

brogdale said:


>


----------



## stavros (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 26, 2014)

Not quite a cum face more an "I'm off my fucking tits face". Cunt.


----------



## albionism (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## albionism (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## UrbaneFox (Nov 26, 2014)

albionism said:


> View attachment 59739


In his heroin-taking days he was like this like all the time.


----------



## albionism (Nov 27, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Not quite a cum face more an "I'm off my fucking tits face". Cunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 27, 2014)

albionism said:


>



That's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 27, 2014)

Fucking good gear


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2014)

Looks like he's just tired. My face does that when I'm struggling to keep awake in staff meetings. Mind you, why is he struggling to keep awake?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 27, 2014)

Maybe too much of this?



Spoiler: gideon goes for it


----------



## brogdale (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 28, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fucking good gear



It makes me wonder how many other funny videos can be made by slowing down footage of people.  Hmmm, now there's a thought. Might do an experiment with some video editing software when I get the time.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 29, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>



That's not his cum face, Ginge. That's his "oh fuck, this is going to bankrupt me, and I've just filled my y-fronts" face.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 29, 2014)

Are we allowed a 'cum voice'? Because here are two Tories demonstrating their ignorance and contempt for the people in a Select Committee about TTIP.


----------



## stavros (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## albionism (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## albionism (Nov 30, 2014)

Frankie Jack said:


> View attachment 64355


JJJJJ JIZZ


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2014)

Apols...can't embed cos its vine...but....

OvEm7Ljwmtv

Yo ho ho


----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 5, 2015)

Nope...no-one...at all...




talk about "chemistry"


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 6, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Nope...no-one...at all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're a bit


----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> They're a bit



Bit shaky, but someone captured 'Newsnight's similar observation.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2015)

Bit of a love-in, wasn't it?






those faces!


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like he enjoyed it more than she did


----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2015)

KeeperofDragons said:


> Looks like he enjoyed it more than she did


Particularly in the second pic where he appears to be offering her a handful of freshly yanked winkyssoise.


----------



## stavros (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Nope...no-one...at all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's something of the night about theresa may


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2015)

I bet he's wearing Issey Miyake


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I bet he's wearing Issey Miyake



Hmmm what's that musk...


----------



## albionism (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Jan 12, 2015)

I can't find a photo, but I noticed in one broadcast that, at the show of unity in Paris, Cameron managed to get himself next to Helle Thorning-Schmidt again, just as at the Mandela funeral.


----------



## hippogriff (Jan 12, 2015)

Here you go.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2015)

hippogriff said:


> Here you go.....


Where are the crackers?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Where are the crackers?


it's a variation on a circle jerk where they wank the person next to them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> it's a variation on a circle jerk where they wank the person next to them.


Or they're about to do the hokey cokey
If George Osborne had been there, it would have been the cokey cokey.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Or they're about to do the hokey cokey


either one's enough to turn the stomach.


----------



## the button (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 22, 2015)

I'd love to snipe the cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'd love to snipe the cunt.


he'd stick out like a sore thumb with that mop of straw and inappropriate wear for the countryside. you wouldn't need to be too far off anyway because of the limited accurate range of the auld ak.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 22, 2015)

Head shot for the lolz


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Head shot for the lolz


what might be more amusing could be to wait till he's in the middle of a minefield and then blow them up one by one and watch him caper


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> what might be more amusing could be to wait till he's in the middle of a minefield and then blow them up one by one and watch him caper



Even more amusing, pull out a 9mm & put it to his head & watch him piss himself


----------



## brogdale (Jan 22, 2015)

What part of London is that, anyway?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Even more amusing, pull out a 9mm & put it to his head & watch him piss himself


you don't like him much, do you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> What part of London is that, anyway?


green park


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you don't like him much, do you?



No, the wretched Tory cunt


----------



## albionism (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## quiquaquo (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## quiquaquo (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 24, 2015)

quiquaquo said:


>


Whack-O!


----------



## stavros (Jan 25, 2015)

Lansley almost rivals Gove for the best supplier to this thread;


----------



## stavros (Jan 25, 2015)

Like I said, almost;


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2015)

From avu9lives on the bandwidthz thread:


----------



## brogdale (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Lorca (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 29, 2015)

stavros said:


>



'kinel, old "third degree burns" really is his own Spitting Image puppet!


----------



## stavros (Jan 29, 2015)

brogdale said:


> 'kinel, old "third degree burns" really is his own Spitting Image puppet!



Yes, and he's now my local MP. I've looked up his voting record and it doesn't fill me with joy.

On a similar note to the Spitting Image reference, I always think William Hague sounds like someone doing an exaggerated William Hague impression.


----------



## stavros (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 1, 2015)

Knocking one out over some pics of the poor...






...apparently the cunt's off to spend more time with his money; the cunt.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 6, 2015)

Wolveryeti said:


>


Ooo, suits you sir! Suits you!


----------



## stavros (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 10, 2015)

stavros said:


>



He looks more like he just followed through on a *really* massive and sphincter-distending fart.


----------



## stavros (Feb 10, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> He looks more like he just followed through on a *really* massive and sphincter-distending fart.



Can he not be both? Some people get turned on by the oddest things, especially Tories.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 10, 2015)

All over his grubby, thieving mitts.


----------



## stavros (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 12, 2015)

brogdale said:


> All over his grubby, thieving mitts.


Someone really should let him know that the ears off a dead spaniel have been blown onto his head.


----------



## the button (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## the button (Feb 13, 2015)

Surprise bumfinger.....


----------



## the button (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## the button (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Feb 17, 2015)

the button said:


>



We could have a separate Labour cum face thread, for those who don't actually wear the Tory badge like the above.


----------



## the button (Feb 18, 2015)

But in the meantime, make up your own brown/pink-related gags...


----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2015)

The Tories do have such a rich catalogue of photos on this topic though;


----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 18, 2015)

stavros said:


>


No connection with 731?


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## the button (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## elbows (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 25, 2015)

I've never before agreed with a word of what she's said....but...she has a point, dontchafink?

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jimwaterson/most-unparliamentary-language


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 25, 2015)

Better


----------



## stavros (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Mar 22, 2015)

I've just found another source of gold for this thread:


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## flypanam (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 23, 2015)

S☼I said:


> View attachment 69155


It's Uncle Fester!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 23, 2015)

Zero expression change at the (ahem) crucial moment, I'll bet. Like this:

 

even the most earth-shattering climax would produce this at best:


----------



## stavros (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 23, 2015)

Guto Bebb 
 

Greg Barker
 

Alan Haselhurst


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 24, 2015)

stavros said:


>



looks like a Labour cumface to me stavros


----------



## brogdale (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2015)

brogdale said:


>



Ed surely wins on that line up.


----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## SikhWarrioR (Apr 5, 2015)

Whatever picture of a tory you post being a tory it will be a "Cum face" though since 1997 one could include large chunks of of the nu-labour of blair brown and miliband there seems little difference to me between the Red conservatives and the Blue conservatives


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 5, 2015)

Pocket billiards?


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Apr 5, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


>



I didn't know cameras were allowed in dual-occupany prison cells.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 5, 2015)

stavros said:


> I didn't know cameras were allowed in dual-occupany prison cells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jazz hands


----------



## mao (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## albionism (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2015)

brogdale said:


> jazz hands



Or jizz hands.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 8, 2015)

(Hackney North & Stoke Newington Tory candidate)


----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2015)

All over their best china....


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2015)

brogdale said:


> All over their best china....



Protective eye wear required, it seems.


----------



## starfish (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## snadge (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 11, 2015)

tits


----------



## brogdale (Apr 16, 2015)

Vigourous


----------



## brogdale (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh yeah, baby...


----------



## stavros (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm referring to the one on the left below;


----------



## brogdale (Apr 17, 2015)

Poor snowy...


----------



## stavros (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 27, 2015)

Waiting for the money shot


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 27, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Oh yeah, baby...


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2015)

The current issue of Private Eye has one on the cover, although they think it evokes the idea of sleeping rather than ejaculation;


----------



## brogdale (May 6, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (May 20, 2015)

that embarrassing jizz on ruff moment...


----------



## stavros (May 27, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Gingerman (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Gingerman (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Gingerman (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Gingerman (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Libertad (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Jun 20, 2015)

One of the new intake;


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 20, 2015)

stavros said:


> One of the new intake;



Who is he?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 20, 2015)

Different party and no longer gracing us with his talents, but what the fuck...


----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Who is he?



Ranil Jayawardena, the newly-elected member for North East Hampshire. I expect to see a lot more of him, as he ticks many tokenist boxes; under 30, of Asian descent, comprehensively-educated, didn't go to Oxbridge. He just needs to be Northern and female for a full house.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2015)

stavros said:


> One of the new intake;




He looks like David Mitchell's slightly more moon-faced younger half-brother.
The poor bastard.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 8, 2015)

Fucking the poor earlier today:


----------



## the button (Jul 9, 2015)

Spicy.


----------



## the button (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## the button (Jul 9, 2015)

No George, you put your coke in the *left* pocket; ketamine always goes in *right* pocket






(Not strictly speaking a cum face, but worth a repost).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 9, 2015)

imposs1904 said:


> Fucking the poor earlier today:
> 
> View attachment 73787



He looks like Betsy just gave him permission to take her up the southern pasture.


----------



## stavros (Jul 9, 2015)

the button said:


> Spicy.



That looks like he's been put through the punching game that features on this very site.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 11, 2015)

That picture is quite funny.

On the downside, it does mean I have to look at Iain Duncan Smith.


----------



## the button (Jul 15, 2015)

No need for subtitles.


----------



## stavros (Aug 3, 2015)

I can't be arsed to trawl through all 28 pages of this thread and my memory fails me, but even if we have seen this before it's worth a repeat;


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## gimesumtruf (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## jakejb79 (Aug 31, 2015)

IDS again


----------



## brogdale (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## frogwoman (Sep 1, 2015)

Cameron and Clegg 'snobbish and arrogant' – emails to Clinton

Might as well put this here


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 1, 2015)

brogdale said:


>



Something slightly Frankie Goes To Hollywood about that one. I think its the chains and sailor costume.


----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## albionism (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## JimW (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Ax^ (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 21, 2015)

Ax^ said:


>



Now now, there's no evidence the pig enjoyed it.


----------



## stavros (Sep 24, 2015)

So fucking punchable;


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2015)

I reckon she's thinking "Yeah, and I bet you fuck pigs too"


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## the button (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## the button (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## the button (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## the button (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 25, 2015)

You get it's ears like this..............


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 25, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


>



"Why do you think I'm drinking it?"


----------



## stavros (Sep 26, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


>



As far as I know, our esteemed Prime Minister's personal attitude towards sheep is as yet unknown, although Norman Lamb was a coalition minister.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

the button said:


>


Some of the "special stuff" from Hilary Briss (& son)?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2015)

Amusingly used by Guardian to illustrate their pig-fuckery denial story.


----------



## the button (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Libertad (Sep 29, 2015)

the button said:


>



His Rebekah Brooks face.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 30, 2015)

Wanna wipe any off the shitlist?


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 30, 2015)

Tell me Dave how do you lie to everyone and make it believable.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm not getting any closer to Syria or our army than this.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 30, 2015)

Old, but it holds true.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 30, 2015)

Fookin, fookin, fookin Ashcroft, the pig,argh fook.


----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2015)

"Oooh, oooh, I don't Belize it!"


----------



## panpete (Oct 5, 2015)

This isn't a cum face, necessarily, but it's a really scary pic of Dave.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2015)

David Cumeron: 
David Cameron made this face during George Osborne’s speech at the Tory conference


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2015)

That last photo spoils things, because until that point I was convinced the woman over his left shoulder was a waxwork brought in to make him look popular.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2015)

stavros said:


> That last photo spoils things, because until that point I was convinced the woman over his left shoulder was a waxwork brought in to make him look popular.


she's looking down and wondering what's happened to her shoes


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> she's looking down and wondering what's happened to her shoes



Or she's at Father Jack levels of inebriation:

"Are those my feet?"


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2015)

stavros said:


> That last photo spoils things, because until that point I was convinced the woman over his left shoulder was a waxwork brought in to make him look popular.


Unless I'm much mistaken, that woman is Rochester's very own Kelly; someone who could very nearly support their own dedicated thread of this nature.


----------



## craigzz2014 (Oct 6, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Amusingly used by Guardian to illustrate their pig-fuckery denial story.


knocking one out!


----------



## MrSki (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2015)

This one needs the perfect caption;


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## panpete (Oct 9, 2015)

I've never known anyone to pull so many faces as David Cameron, he's always trying to pull his top lip inwards.


----------



## Flanflinger (Oct 9, 2015)

MrSki said:


>



Boris is wondering if Dave's had his cock in that mouth yet.
And May has just read his mind.


----------



## albionism (Oct 11, 2015)

stavros said:


> This one needs the perfect caption;


----------



## the button (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 13, 2015)

the button said:


>



Not so much a cumface as an "I've just realised what a sick, sordid fuck I am, what with letting Gidiot sniff coke off my bellend" face.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2015)

who he? he looks like he was in a war


----------



## the button (Oct 14, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> who he? he looks like he was in a war


It's Dan Hodges, a brave Blairite little soldier who has indeed been fighting a pitiless battle against reality for some time. 

Here's some straight talking: John McDonnell is a dangerous, Left-wing, ideological clown

.... for a sample of his work.


----------



## Zabo (Oct 15, 2015)

The Indy do not like him.  Fish eyes or what?

Osborne accused of covering up impact of 'eye-watering' tax credits cuts


----------



## IC3D (Oct 15, 2015)

I was expecting Boris


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2015)

the post-coital pic is so awkward:


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2015)

i didn't hurt you really, didn't i? SHAKE HANDS WITH ME NOW!


----------



## the button (Oct 16, 2015)

Saw this prick on Wednesday evening


----------



## stavros (Oct 16, 2015)

Zabo said:


> The Indy do not like him.



Odd, given that they allegedly backed the Tories in the election due to Labour's threat to Two Beards' non-dom status.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## MrSki (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## MrSki (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2015)

Not exactly a cumface, but look what kind of shadow IDS casts:
 
He is a true bellend


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 19, 2015)

Not strictly a cum-face but I had to share, its to good not to.


Dark Lord of the Sith May


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2015)

It's his left eyebrow that gives it away:


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 25, 2015)

Take your pick in this one, worthy of a caption competition


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 25, 2015)

Oh dear...


----------



## stavros (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Libertad (Dec 13, 2015)

Off his tits.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 17, 2015)

After a significant amount of time spent Googling for the ever-charismatic Chuka Ummuna, I finally stumbled upon this uncontrolled display of depravity.






The filthy fuck!


----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2016)

Looking a little puffy at the moment....wonder if he's 'alright'?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jan 6, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Looking a little puffy at the moment....wonder if he's 'alright'?



You mean he looks a bit porky?


----------



## stavros (Feb 3, 2016)

Mr Osborne's former SPAD, now profiteering from the policies he helped enact:


----------



## brogdale (Feb 3, 2016)

Going for full-on wrongun look


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 4, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Going for full-on wrongun look



Johnson looks like he's morphing into Nicholas Soames.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Johnson looks like he's morphing into Nicholas Soames.


..crossed with Lance from 'PhoneShop'.


----------



## stavros (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 7, 2016)

From here


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## stavros (May 14, 2016)

Deleted because I realised it was a photo that had already been used on this thread.

Edited to add in this one;


----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2016)

Oh yeah, baby...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2016)

'squeal piggy'


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## stavros (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2016)

bimble said:


> View attachment 89268


They've just done a bump of 2CB


----------



## the button (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## the button (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 26, 2016)

There's no pleasing some people.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 27, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Johnson looks like he's morphing into Nicholas Soames.



I've never heard it called that before.


----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2016)

Talking of which;


----------



## pocketscience (Oct 7, 2016)

copyright chriswill  in the October 2016 Photo Thread


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2016)

"Just when I thought we were out, they pull us back in."


----------



## stavros (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Wolveryeti (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## agricola (Nov 20, 2016)

A little one, after hearing that his first love has come back.


----------



## stavros (Dec 11, 2016)

Jonathan "married to Nicky" Morgan, in case you're wondering.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## stavros (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 11, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> This wank isn't getting any easier



^^^this still applies^^^

*shudder*


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 11, 2016)

brogdale said:


> ..crossed with Lance from 'PhoneShop'.


House of Commons, Having a Coffee #goodtimes


----------



## stavros (Dec 28, 2016)

A young Rees-Mogg, if such a thing ever existed.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2017)




----------



## stavros (May 22, 2017)




----------



## jakejb79 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 30, 2017)

I thought Kenneth Clarke was a Jazz fan, not a Jizz fan:


----------



## stavros (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 1, 2017)

stavros said:


>



Looks like she's wanking an invisible horse cock off into her mouth.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 2, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Looks like she's wanking an invisible horse cock off into her mouth.



The horse was air-brushed out, thank fuck for photoshop.


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2017)

We can't see Kwasi Kwarteng's left hand, but his face tells all.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2017)

stavros said:


> We can't see Kwasi Kwarteng's left hand, but his face tells all.



Note the female MP next to him shielding her face from Kwarteng's flying jizz.


----------



## stavros (Sep 25, 2017)

All whilst Michael Fabricant struggles to stay awake.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 9, 2017)

Wolveryeti said:


>



Osborne: "gargle gargle snort whine" (and other coked-up inanities)

Kid: "Fuck my life.  Really.  Fuck my life.  I'm five and it's already started going downhill thanks to that red-faced cunt".


----------



## stavros (Oct 11, 2017)

Wolveryeti said:


>




"I'll help you spell 'Theresa', because that's quite difficult, but you should be able to spell 'cunt' yourself."


----------



## stavros (Oct 15, 2017)

I may have posted this before, but what the hell.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 15, 2017)

stavros said:


> I may have posted this before, but what the hell.



TBF, thhat's *not* a cum face, that's a "my labrador has just licked my balls" face.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 15, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF, thhat's *not* a cum face, that's a "my labrador has just licked my balls" face.



One very often runs seamlessly into the other, though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 15, 2017)

Raheem said:


> One very often runs seamlessly into the other, though.



I wouldn't know.


----------



## stavros (Oct 16, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> I wouldn't know.



I think there was an article in the Spectator about it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2017)

stavros said:


> I think there was an article in the Spectator about it a couple of weeks ago.



In which case I *definitely* wouldn't know, as I haven't read _The Spectator_ since Jeffery Barnard passed (or should that be "pissed"?) away.


----------



## the button (Nov 8, 2017)

Hello everyone, just a flying visit. Saw this, thought of this thread.


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2017)

Because this thread doesn't have enough Michael Gove photos;


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Lorca (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 9, 2018)

From the Brexit thread...


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Lorca (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## stavros (Jan 10, 2018)

There is a Labour version of this thread somewhere, which I'm sure could be nearly as populated as this one, but oddly never took off to the same extent.


----------



## stavros (Jan 27, 2018)

Nadhim Zahawi recounts his experiences at The Presidents club dinner.


----------



## rekil (Jan 31, 2018)

I had this on my screen for about 5 minutes when the stream froze last night.


----------



## stavros (Jan 31, 2018)

Galloway is many things, and may yet surprise us, but he's not a Tory.


----------



## stavros (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Voley (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Indeliblelink (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## stavros (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## stavros (Feb 11, 2019)

Christopher Chope, possibly whilst looking up a skirt:


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 12, 2019)

stavros said:


> Christopher Chope, possibly whilst looking up a skirt:


The sooner he's out of parliament, the better, quite frankly. 

He is a vile man.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2019)

Failing to conceal the ecstasy...


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Feb 12, 2019)

Viktor Orban


----------



## sunnysidedown (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Voley (Mar 3, 2019)

Couldn't find a Republican cum thread so this'll have to go here. Sorry about that.


----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Mar 15, 2019)

ska invita said:


> View attachment 164547


Faking it.


----------



## not a trot (Mar 15, 2019)

ska invita said:


> View attachment 164547



She's just thought about Philip presenting her with a proper pearl necklace when she gets home.


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 15, 2019)

not a trot said:


> She's just thought about Philip presenting her with a proper pearl necklace when she gets home.



FFS, you cunt. Now I've got that image in my head!!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2019)

There may be a more appropriate thread for this, but she's a despicable creature too ...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 27, 2019)

I remember with great affection when some of the liberal left Twitterati got hold of this thread and eagerly started sharing it. Of course their delight turned immediately to disapproval once they saw the Tebbit photo. The liberal ninnies.


----------



## stavros (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (May 19, 2019)




----------



## stavros (May 19, 2019)

Suella Braverman is a bit of a goldmine:


----------



## A380 (May 19, 2019)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 171535


Presumably he makes that face as he swims over the spawn of his mate releasing semen into the water in order to fertilise it and so make tadpoles?


----------



## Poi E (May 20, 2019)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 171535



Would you look at those pupils and clammy appearance.


----------



## brogdale (May 20, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Would you look at those pupils and clammy appearance.



I know; and farage looks a bit hot and bothered after single-handedly whipping up a Vichyssoise in such a confined space!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Raheem (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Wolveryeti (May 29, 2019)

Mid-bukkake:


----------



## brogdale (Jul 29, 2019)

Vic Reeves (Shooting Stars) manner...


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 29, 2019)

Cummings


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 29, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Cummings
> 
> View attachment 179135


If that's his cum face, I almost pity him.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 30, 2019)

.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 30, 2019)

It's L'Embarras des richesses now...


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm not a chicken fucker,
I'm a chicken fucker's son,
I'm only fucking chickens,
'til the fucking chickens come.


----------



## stavros (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## stavros (Jan 17, 2020)

To ensure this thread remains important, I've just discovered how photogenic Matt Hancock is:


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## not a trot (Jan 18, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> View attachment 196016



Gertcha.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Feb 14, 2020)

C4 News did a nice graphic of Rishi Sunak staring lovingly into Johnson's eyes at cabinet today. He looked really star-struck.

If anyone has any more luck than me finding a still please post it.


----------



## stavros (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Apr 24, 2020)

A better, more subtle (dare I say conservative?) one of Sunak:


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 24, 2020)

Not a cum face ... but is it only me who sees a resemblance?!


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 24, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Not a cum face ... but is it only me who sees a resemblance?!


Not just you I'm afraid...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 24, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> This wank isn't getting any easier



Five and a half years later - still applies, FFS Roadkill


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 24, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> this really is the worst wank I've *ever* had



...and this


----------



## phillm (Apr 24, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Not just you I'm afraid...


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 28, 2020)

Bump.  I've just been given this mental image so I don't see why you lot shouldn't suffer as well:


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 28, 2020)

What a horrible thread this is


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> What a horrible thread this is


Childish/puerile, at times unfunny, and certainly trivial or superficial; but _horrible ?_


----------



## two sheds (Jul 28, 2020)

the people in the photographs for a start ...


----------



## albionism (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Roadkill (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## frogwoman (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Sep 23, 2020)

Counter-intuitively, arch-Europhobe Desmond Swayne gets a buzz off Ken Clarke:


----------



## brogdale (Nov 25, 2020)

Self-isolation special...


----------



## stavros (Nov 25, 2020)

Vicky Ford, if you're wondering.


----------



## tendril (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## not a trot (Feb 1, 2021)

tendril said:


> View attachment 252303


Waiting to be kicked in the face.


----------



## stavros (Feb 1, 2021)

The Zahawi one looks fairly normal, like he's presenting daytime telly, rather than ejaculating (I'm not ruling out his ability to do both concurrently).

Speaking of looking normal...


----------



## stavros (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Jun 25, 2021)

Well it's certainly not shame that's causing him to hang his head:


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jun 25, 2021)

Matt Handjob


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 25, 2021)

stavros said:


> Well it's certainly not shame that's causing him to hang his head:
> 
> View attachment 275288


Checking his fly


----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2021)

A veritable tidal wave of blue jizz in the photo below. Just from those I recognise it looks like Davis, IDS, Bridgen, May and Cunt are enjoying themselves. Whilst his hands are innocent, who knows what Swayne is thinking about in that pose.

However the winner is the guy on the far left (sic) at the back.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2021)

stavros said:


> A veritable tidal wave of blue jizz in the photo below. Just from those I recognise it looks like Davis, IDS, Bridgen, May and Cunt are enjoying themselves. Whilst his hands are innocent, who knows what Swayne is thinking about in that pose.
> 
> However the winner is the guy on the far left (sic) at the back.
> 
> View attachment 284349


How much more stateswomanlike may appears in contrast to the current pm.


----------



## stavros (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## tendril (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Raheem (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Sep 23, 2022)

"Best button my jacket, to cover the stains."


----------



## Wolveryeti (Oct 29, 2022)

A classic from the archives:


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 29, 2022)

stavros said:


> View attachment 294539


"Lads, what do you think about tax breaks for the rich?"


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 29, 2022)

stavros said:


> View attachment 227770


that's a cracker


----------



## stavros (Monday at 6:11 PM)

"Nurse! Get something to clean this up!"


----------



## MrSki (Wednesday at 2:52 PM)




----------

